# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Malas practicas, perforación de pozos de agua

## Victor martinez

En el año 2010 se concluyo la construcción de un pozo tubular en la ciudad de Huancayo de 15 de diámetro por 100 metros de profundidad a cargo de una compañía de perforaciones cuyo nombre no mencionaremos por obvias razones, el pozo se entrego con la bomba instalada, trabajo durante dos años hasta que al dueño del pozo tomo la decisión de sacar la bomba de agua para ver por que salía tanta arena con el agua al sacar la bomba se dio con la sorpresa que la bomba estaba prácticamente destruida y le sugirieron un video sondaje para ver la posibilidad de solucionar el problema y esto fue lo que encontró (ver el video hasta el final en youtube en el siguiente enlace)    https://youtu.be/gd9WKbgyiJU    La moraleja de esta historia es: * Antes de pagar hay que ver "o" ver para pagar "*Temas similares: PERFORACIÓN DE POZOS TUBULARES Malas practicas de perforación PERFORACIÓN DE POZOS PERFORACIÓN DE POZOS TUBULARES - NORTE DEL PERU Realizamos Estudios de Prospección Geoeléctrica  SEV para la perforación de pozos de agua

----------

